# RabbitsOnline Decal Giveaway!



## Admin (Sep 10, 2013)

I have had the new decals produced and they are nice! 

​
In order to celebrate I'm launching a contest giving away 2 decals to 20 lucky members. 

*Entry:*
Post to this thread. That's it! 

*Drawing:*
On September 22nd we will close this thread and hold a drawing on September 23 selecting 20 members to receive decals. 

Thanks to everyone who has supported the site! All supporting members will already be receiving the decals. For more information ion supporting membership please see this link. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/payments.php


----------



## KeltonB (Sep 10, 2013)

They look great! I'd gladly buy one if they're for sale!


----------



## jemm (Sep 10, 2013)

They are cool, what's a decal?


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 10, 2013)

As if I didn't already portray myself to everyone I know as a rabbit fanatic!! Such a nicely-done decal.  Can't wait for them to be sold!

Great motivation to support RO.  Everyone loves a good decal!

(Also, good luck to everyone who posts/enters!)


----------



## jemm (Sep 10, 2013)

What is it??


----------



## jemm (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel such a chump for asking! Probably has a different name here!! Lol


----------



## Krissa (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool


----------



## PaGal (Sep 10, 2013)

A decal is a sticker, if that helps.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a good looking sticker!


----------



## jemm (Sep 10, 2013)

It does help thank you(why not just call it a sticker?)


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 10, 2013)

Thats really cute  how large are they?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 10, 2013)

How fun~! Are they sticky or like a cling to go on a car window?


----------



## Admin (Sep 10, 2013)

They are stickers, and they are 2.5 x 3.5 I want to say, but I don't have a ruler right here.


----------



## physalia (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## stargazerLily (Sep 10, 2013)

They look awesome!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for doing this.
I always refer people to RO for info when they adopt rabbits at the Edmonton Humane Society. I requested business cards before but never got them.


----------



## Kimberly09 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great job! Those look very nice!!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 10, 2013)

jemm said:


> It does help thank you(why not just call it a sticker?)



Strictly speaking, a "decal" (short for "decalcomania", which sounds like a disease) is something printed and stuck by an adhesive onto a backing, usually paper. You transfer the decal to another surface by soaking it off the backing with a solvent (usually water), which softens the adhesive. When you stick the decal on a window or something, as the decal dries the adhesive re-hardens to make a permanent bond. 

Back in the dark ages, when dinosaurs walked the earth and I was a kid making plastic model airplanes, each airplane kit came with a sheet of decals which you'd soak off one at a time and attempt to stick on the airplane in an appropriate place. They nearly always wound up folded or with bubbles or stuck on crooked, but we thought they looked cool. 

In recent years plastic labels have become available which stick on windows or other very smooth surfaces using molecular adhesion, rather than glue. They're not decals, but some people still call them "decals". 

Again, strictly speaking, the distinction between stickers and decals is that stickers are self-adhesive. You peel the sticker off a backing mechanically and stick it on something using the adhesive on the sticker without using a solvent. Once again, many people call vinyl self-adhesive stickers "decals", even though they're not.


----------



## jemm (Sep 10, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> Strictly speaking, a "decal" (short for "decalcomania", which sounds like a disease) is something printed and stuck by an adhesive onto a backing, usually paper. You transfer the decal to another surface by soaking it off the backing with a solvent (usually water), which softens the adhesive. When you stick the decal on a window or something, as the decal dries the adhesive re-hardens to make a permanent bond.
> 
> Back in the dark ages, when dinosaurs walked the earth and I was a kid making plastic model airplanes, each airplane kit came with a sheet of decals which you'd soak off one at a time and attempt to stick on the airplane in an appropriate place. They nearly always wound up folded or with bubbles or stuck on crooked, but we thought they looked cool.
> 
> ...



Now that makes sense cheers mike, (always get a straight answer from a make ha ha ) I would call one of those a car sticker I.e. for car window. Guess I have blown my chances of winning one now though!! Lol


----------



## wendymac (Sep 10, 2013)

They're awesome!!! Hubby has already griped about my "Show Rabbits On Board" and my big ARBA logo decal....wait till he sees these. LOL


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd love to have one of those


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 10, 2013)

Me, too! I think they look really neat! Plus, if I get them, I get to advertise my favorite forum!


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, that's great! I think that every bunny owner should know about this forum. I would have been a complete wreck without this forum when Mushroom first got sick.


----------



## bunnyluvns (Sep 10, 2013)

Itchyrat said:


> I'd love to have one of those



Me too! It said in the message that supporting members get 2, all you have to do is email them your address :happybunny:


----------



## bunnyluvns (Sep 10, 2013)

Mushroom said:


> Wow, that's great! I think that every bunny owner should know about this forum. I would have been a complete wreck without this forum when Mushroom first got sick.



Yeah, I totally agree. It's a Godsend to have a place you can go to get practical advice about your bun. And also to be able to talk to other people who understand how you feel about your little bunbun.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 10, 2013)

Fancy! They look great


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 10, 2013)

They look awesome!:carrot


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 10, 2013)

Love them and would be happy to advertise the forum over here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 10, 2013)

:goodjob


----------



## majorv (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty nice looking...wonder how big it is?

Duh! Should've read the posts on page 2, lol


----------



## GreenRunner (Sep 10, 2013)

Supper looking decal. Rabbits are cool!!


----------



## Troller (Sep 11, 2013)

My birthday is on September 23rd if that influences any kind of drawing


----------



## keyosuke (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool! Decals. This site reminds me of the adventures of owning a rabbit for the first year. Sticker is cool.


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 11, 2013)

keyosuke said:


> Cool! Decals. This site reminds me of the adventures of owning a rabbit for the first year. Sticker is cool.



I noticed that this was your first post. Welcome to the forum!:wave2


----------



## kellyrae86 (Sep 11, 2013)

I WOULD SO DISPLAY THIS PROUDLY ON MY NEW CAR!! :happyrabbit:


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 11, 2013)

I would show everyone that I support rabbitsonline. They are great! They have been very helpful with my rabbits. Rabbits are awesome!


----------



## lopmom (Sep 11, 2013)

The new decal looks great! Would proudly display it on my vehicle!


Sent from lopmom's iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## djhartm (Sep 11, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## Ebunn (Sep 11, 2013)

Cute rabbit in the logo. If you made some bigger, you could sell them as bumper stickers too! That is, if the adhesive is right. Hop on! :rabbithop


----------



## jeanbunny (Sep 11, 2013)

My bun, Boo, sez that's one "pawsome lookin' stickur!" We agree that this logo needs to be on Tshirts, cards, stationery and billboards! Boo also sez that it needs to be on coffee cups " 'cuz Mumma always haz her hooman drinking kup up in her face." Clever little runt!


----------



## iheartcharlie (Sep 11, 2013)

Great looking decal!!


----------



## countrygirl44062 (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## rhianna (Sep 11, 2013)

They'd look great on my new laptop!


----------



## nuts4hotwheels (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love one.

Sent from my M660 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## 47Codster (Sep 11, 2013)

Love the colours!! Looks fantastic =)


----------



## bunbunmommy (Sep 11, 2013)

Super cute


----------



## Elliot (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity! It looks great!:happyrabbit:


----------



## kaymas (Sep 11, 2013)

They look great!!!


----------



## Hugo (Sep 11, 2013)

I love them they look so nice


----------



## ilovepets (Sep 11, 2013)

i am going to put a pic of snickers for my post  snickers for the win!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 11, 2013)

ilovepets said:


> i am going to put a pic of snickers for my post  snickers for the win!!



Awww! I haven't seen that pic for awhile. I remember when you were naming him (or considering the name, maybe?)
I think Snickers is such a cutie-pie with those colors!


----------



## dawna28 (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to win


----------



## Lynslee (Sep 11, 2013)

I would LOVE to display this proudly. "o)


----------



## aisia (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love one.


----------



## meeerylou (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone did a great job designing your logo and decal!
Thanks for this opportunity to receive two!
~meeerylou:bunny24


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Sep 11, 2013)

Great design there are not enough bunny decals out there!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 11, 2013)

I think they look great! I love the new design though.


----------



## jenjamieson (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that looks great!


----------



## ShadowRunner (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good. I like the colors :happybunny:


----------



## MaryannT (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for doing something fun!


----------



## bunnylovingwoman (Sep 11, 2013)

Very cute! Fluffernutter would be thrilled to have one on his carrier.


----------



## ccbunny (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd like a decal or two please :wave:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Sep 11, 2013)

nice layout


----------



## babybun (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## LovelyBunnies2 (Sep 11, 2013)

So all I have to do is post to this thread? I'm interested!


----------



## bunnynoses (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice decal.


----------



## nicolew07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks great!  Plus I love decals


----------



## lillylangtree (Sep 12, 2013)

_Thanks Austin, the decals are really nice! I would love a couple for my car !!!!_


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool Phoenix and I would love one


----------



## Apebull (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cute it would look GREAT on my car.


----------



## RobertR (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice clean logo. Would be nice to have one and then one of these: 





​


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 12, 2013)

Support RO! Hooray!


----------



## keyosuke (Sep 12, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I noticed that this was your first post. Welcome to the forum!:wave2



Thanks!


----------



## DJSpanky (Sep 12, 2013)

Yo, yo, yo. _(I would have kept it to a single "Yo", but was told that message is too short.)_


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 12, 2013)

DJSpanky said:


> Yo, yo, yo. _(I would have kept it to a single "Yo", but was told that message is too short.)_



Welcome to the forum to you as well!


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 12, 2013)

They are super neat!! Larry and Bramble would love this on their carrier, they would totally arrive to the vets, trips out etc in style


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 12, 2013)

I love them! Would be a great way to spread word of this wonderful site; where you can find information on both sides of the spectrum on raising rabbits.


----------



## Dodgesmommy (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks fantastic !!!! Great job here at rabbits online and thanks for going mobile, this is my go to bunny forum


----------



## Deliciosa (Sep 12, 2013)

Neat logo. I'd love a couple of these :> Nice work!


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 12, 2013)

Dodgesmommy said:


> Looks fantastic !!!! Great job here at rabbits online and thanks for going mobile, this is my go to bunny forum



For the third time this thread...

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Cheyrul (Sep 13, 2013)

I want a sticker!!


----------



## shilgiia (Sep 13, 2013)

ok looks nice thanks !


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Sep 13, 2013)

nice!!!!


----------



## DJSpanky (Sep 13, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> Welcome to the forum to you as well!



Thanks! Kind of shied away after my first post here as a couple of people seemed to take exception to us buying a rabbit.


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 13, 2013)

Great decal! How about putting it on a coffee mug? Perhaps with another contest where pix of a member's bunny is used on the mug too? One side bunny pic, other side RO logo from the decal. Or key rings?


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 13, 2013)

DJSpanky said:


> Thanks! Kind of shied away after my first post here as a couple of people seemed to take exception to us buying a rabbit.



What do you mean?


----------



## Azerane (Sep 13, 2013)

Very cool, I love the new logo design, it's very snazzy


----------



## Channahs (Sep 16, 2013)

Bun Jovi says pleassse give her a sticker so she'll take this chicken hat off my head!


----------



## RoscoTheRat (Sep 16, 2013)

Wouldn't mind winning one of these.


----------



## Cheyrul (Sep 16, 2013)

I would even buy one if the price was right.

Sent from my HTC One using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## GirlyCoolgal (Sep 18, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## FuzzButtLover (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Sep 19, 2013)

I could never have too many stickers! 

~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## bunnyluvns (Sep 19, 2013)

Got my decals in the mail & went straight to my car & put one on my rear bumper. The 1st & only bumper sticker on my car . I'm saving the other one in case the first gets too raggedy.

They really turned out lovely! I love the blue & green colors. Thanks RO for sending them to me!


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 20, 2013)

I wish everyone good luck in winning the decals.


----------



## Thinaeariel (Sep 21, 2013)

Well the stickers are adorable! Love the logo here.


----------



## Mushu (Sep 22, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## MILU (Sep 22, 2013)

MikeScone said:


> Strictly speaking, a "decal" (short for "decalcomania", which sounds like a disease) is something printed and stuck by an adhesive onto a backing, usually paper. You transfer the decal to another surface by soaking it off the backing with a solvent (usually water), which softens the adhesive. When you stick the decal on a window or something, as the decal dries the adhesive re-hardens to make a permanent bond.
> 
> Back in the dark ages, when dinosaurs walked the earth and I was a kid making plastic model airplanes, each airplane kit came with a sheet of decals which you'd soak off one at a time and attempt to stick on the airplane in an appropriate place. They nearly always wound up folded or with bubbles or stuck on crooked, but we thought they looked cool.
> 
> ...



ROTFL 

OMG I'm laughing so much now.. I do remember the decal thing, I had some experience with it too, and just like you said, it was a bit of a mess to make it right, it always ended up crooked (at least) but we had to think it was cool, after all, that was how it was going to be.. hahah thanks for telling your story about sticking decals to plastic model airplanes (my brother did that too)..


----------



## MILU (Sep 22, 2013)

Channahs said:


> Bun Jovi says pleassse give her a sticker so she'll take this chicken hat off my head!



OMG that's a desperate rabbit, please give them the stickers!


----------



## MILU (Sep 22, 2013)

Troller said:


> My birthday is on September 23rd if that influences any kind of drawing



Happy birthday!!


----------



## Troller (Sep 22, 2013)

MILU said:


> Happy birthday!!



Why thanks, in one more day but thanks.


----------



## bunbunmommy (Sep 22, 2013)

Sticker is super cute


----------



## Admin (Sep 23, 2013)

Winners are: 

shilgiia
Azerane
Troller
babybun
MaryannT
keyosuke
PaGal
lopmom
Cheyrul
Thinaearial
jemm
GirlyCoolgal
Pet_Bunny
MILU
ilovepets
bunbunmommy
Nancy McClelland
jeanbunny
Hugo
Channahs


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNh5oNFHu4o[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats from me as well  I think it's cool that you recorded the draw, like the lotto I suppose


----------

